# Business book recommendations?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Just curious if anyone has a business book they would like to recommend to the rest of us?

What did you like about the book? 

Clove


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Rich Dad, Poor Dad by Robert T Kiyosak. It is a very interesting read, and it will change your entire perspective on money.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

One of the best "series" of books I've read about advertising and marketing is the "Guerilla Marketing" series. It will come up if you Google it and your local library may have some of the titles.

It is about non-traditional marketing for the small business owner. The original Guerilla Marketing didn't address the Internet but lots and lots of interesting ideas on how to successfully market a small business, ideas that will still work on a local basis.

He has since come out with several titles dealing with on-line "guerilla marketing" as well and although any book dealing with the Internet is almost out of date to some extent by the time it is printed, they do give you ideas that you can still use ... and by starting with that, you will learn what else is available and ways to use it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I would guess that over the years, I have read at least a hundred books on business. Hands down, the best I have read is Jump Start your Business Brain" by Doug Hall.

This is not a how to run a business book, but a how to sell more product and make more money book. There is a newer version of this book, but I haven't read it so can't recommend it.


----------

